
Facebook recruiter got brutal rejection letter from Ben Werdmuller - AndrewDucker
http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-recruiter-brutal-rejection-ben-werdmuller-2018-10?r=US&IR=T
======
pacuna
Nice article, but the rejection wasn't brutal at all.

